# WiFi too slow



## Seeker (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a local network of 2 PCs connecting through Freebsd
Folder sharing is done by samba.

WiFi mode was AdHoc with open network auth, with WEP.

Now I've set up Freebsd machine to be AP(access point), so win clients could utilize WPA.

After switching to WPA2, everything became *SO SLOW*.
I had to lower that to WPA

And when I say slow I don't mean just internet connection, but accessing samba folders hangs for a few minutes sometimes.
And that was hell'a fast before!

What are my options here???


PS: Freebsd uses ral0 WiFi driver, internet connection is optical 5Mbits/5Mbits


----------



## richardpl (Jul 22, 2009)

Is anything displayed in console or in `$ dmesg` output?

Try with wpa_supplicant/hostapd in debug mode, maybe deassociations are happening all the time?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 22, 2009)

_console_ and _$ dmesg output_ is _"clean"_, but I did, however, saw, that, when ral0 (WiFi device) is up, at the boot time, it has no SSID assigned.

And for a wpa_supplicant/hostapd..., how do I make them into debug mode.
I think I need just a hostapd in debug mode, as client machines are WinXP and have no wpa_supplicant.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 23, 2009)

This is a solution (*I think!*)

```
ifconfig_ral0="inet 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 ssid TEST mediaopt hostap"
```

Before it was:

```
ifconfig_ral0="inet 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 mediaopt hostap"
```

After I've added ssid

```
ifconfig_ral0="inet 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 mediaopt hostap ssid TEST"
```
It caused *interrupt storm on irq17* bla, bla...
As well as for

```
ifconfig_ral0="mediaopt hostap inet 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 ssid TEST"
```

Solution is *RETARDED!!!*
Part: 
	
	



```
mediaopt hostap
```
 MUST BE *LAST* IN GOD DAMN ORDER! 

And way that alone is not enough, if I've already set IP and SSID in /etc/hostapd.conf?!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 23, 2009)

FORGET IT!

I've just deactivated HOSTAP mode and reverted to AdHoc!
Speed is now magnificent!

Ie:
Torrent download max 28kb/s, upload max 46kb/s

NOW: orrent download 495kb/s - upload 201kb/s
Accessin samba folder Ligtning fast + listening streaming of Shoutcast radio over winamp!

Now that is a speed I've used to!


----------

